# Panda Garra feeding



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

I purchased a Panda Garra about a month ago and it died not soon after purchase. I'm an experienced fish keeper and yet I'm not sure why it died. It was in a well established tank with tons of algae and I supplemented with Hikari Algae wafers. I have purchased another Panda Garra because they're great fish and my LFS guy suggested API bottom feeder shrimp pellets. Since I suspect the original death was due to a poor diet (although it's in a different tank now also), any suggestions on Panda Garra feeding would be more than welcome. There really isn't much online about what or how to feed these guys because they are relatively new to the hobby.


----------



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

My new Panda Garra is doing really well a month after purchase and I suspect there was something wrong with the previous fish. I don't believe the API pellets made any difference although this new fish is in a different tank which may have something to do with its success.


----------

